# كيفيه حساب مساحات عن طريق الاوتوكاد؟



## فراس بشناق (2 أغسطس 2009)

هل من الممكن حساب مساحه شكل ما عن طريق الاوتوكاد؟
ارجو تزويدنا بخطوات العمل اللازمه لذلك
وشكرا


----------



## mohamed mech (2 أغسطس 2009)

يمكن بإذن الله 
امر aa يقوم بحسابات المساحة لاى شكل بصورة يدوية حيث يتم كتابة الامر ثم انتر
ثم الوقوق و عمل كليك على زوايا الشكل المراد حساب مساحتة واحدة تلو الاخرى على التوالى لحين الوصول الى نقطة البدايه مرة اخرى و عمل كليك مرة اخرى عليها ثم انتر تظهر لك المساحة فى الكومند لين فى الاسفل
او دوس f2 
اذا كان الشكل عبارة عن دائرة او شكل جاهز و غير مكون من خطزط منفصلة بمكنك عمل سليكت علية و دوس غلى الخواص تجد المساحة مكتوبة فى اسفل القائمة
مع مرعاة الوحدة التى يقيس بها الاتوكاد مم متر ...
و بالتوفيق​


----------



## baher8211 (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكراجزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/عادل حسن (22 أغسطس 2009)

الامر area يقوم بعمل ذلك ثم باختيار OBJECT اذا كان عنصر واحد مثل الدائره المستطيل او اختيار العناصر واحد تلو الاخر اذا كان اى شكل اخر
ثم بالضغط على F2 تجد التقرير وفيه المساحه وكمان الطول الكلى للشكل او المحيط


----------



## nonasd (25 مايو 2010)

شكرا علي المعلومه انا كنت محتجاها جدا لاني كنت باعاني من الحصول ع المساحه


----------



## eng mafia (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## eng mafia (1 سبتمبر 2010)

في طريقة تانية لحساب المساحات للاشكال غير المنتظمة والتي بها اقواس arc
اعمل تهشير للشكل ثم من قائمة modify -----properties
سوف تظهر قائمة علي الشمال مكتوب فيها كل خصائص الهاتش 
وهتلاقي المساحة مكتوبة تحت


----------



## رحيلنا (23 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## م.السيد السعدني (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا والله افدتنا جدا


----------



## engabozeed (30 يناير 2012)

بسم الله ماشاء الله بصراحة انا فخور انى فى موقع عربى بالمعلومات دى مشكورين كل الاخوة


----------

